# Bsh female



## Janlangton (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm looking for a forever home for my blue point pedigree female cat she is called Mavis a shy cat until she gets to know you she weed in one spot in my kitchen nowhere else tried everything carnt get her out of this do won't her to go to somebody who knows cats and has the time for her as the vet reckons this can be solved in a new home she is free to the right person as my priority is her welfare


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Janlangton said:


> I'm looking for a forever home for my blue point pedigree female cat she is called Mavis a shy cat until she gets to know you she weed in one spot in my kitchen nowhere else tried everything carnt get her out of this do won't her to go to somebody who knows cats and has the time for her as the vet reckons this can be solved in a new home she is free to the right person as my priority is her welfare


I hope someone comes along who can write a more polite response to you than the one I typed out.. I am VERY glad you are looking for a new home for her.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry, but it sounds more like you are more worried about your possessions , clean the spot with a biological cleaner and when dry rub a cloth with surgical spirit on it and make sure its dry before the cat goes near it, that should get rid of the scent so she doesn't do it again
A bit of time and patience would solve this, 
I hope she finds a forever LOVING home, whereabouts are you


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello Jan and welcome to the forum.
If you really love her and this is the only reason why you want to rehome her then perhaps coming on to this forum might help with this small problem

Can you put all about her and what she does on the cat Training and behaviour section.
Hopefully someone will come along and give you some suggestions for you to try.
What sort of flooring do you have in your kitchen?
How old is she?

Have you tried putting a cat tray down where she has a wee?


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm not going to be rude yet as I don't know the circumstances. Is it a mixed cat household and maybe she is stressed? Is that why she would be better in another home?

Has she been spayed? Have you tried Feliway? Have you tried cleaning the area with a proper pet odour remover spray? If you have more than one cat do you have more than one litter tray? Is the litter tray cleaned regularly?

If you really want to re-home her I would hope there are more reasons behind this than the one you have mentioned. Where are you based and do you have a picture of her?

This will obv help.


----------



## Janlangton (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for everybody's replies don't you all think I haven't done all the above I love this cat she is gorgeous massive big blue eyes my household isn't stressed thank you very much she's a British shorthaired blue point


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

You don't say how old Mavis is or how long you have had her, but perhaps the breeder would be better placed to rehome and would want to know she is being offered free.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Janlangton said:


> Thanks for everybody's replies don't you all think I haven't done all the above I love this cat she is gorgeous massive big blue eyes my household isn't stressed thank you very much she's a British shorthaired blue point


How do we know what you have already done?

All you've said is you have a cat you want to rehome because she wees on your floor.

How old is she? Where are you based? What exactly have you already tried?
Do you have a photo of her you can upload?

And please be careful of offering her free to a good home - some people look for these free animals to use as bait to train fighting dogs 

If you really have to rehome her, I would suggest contacting her breeder first of all - if thats not possible, please look at getting her into a rescue rather than offering her free to a good home - theres a lot of small independant rescues around that will bend over backwards to help you, far more than the RSPCSA would :yesnod:

Also you could try a breed rescue, I've just had a quick Google and found a couple that might help?

https://www.facebook.com/britishshorthair.rescueme.org

Adult Re-home


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Have you tried putting her litter tray in the spot where she wees? If you could scoop up some widdle and put it into the tray so that her scent is in it, that might help, too.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Janlangton said:


> I'm looking for a forever home for my blue point pedigree female cat she is called Mavis a shy cat until she gets to know you she weed in one spot in my kitchen nowhere else tried everything carnt get her out of this do won't her to go to somebody who knows cats and has the time for her as the vet reckons this can be solved in a new home she is free to the right person as my priority is her welfare


Whereabouts are you? I might be able to twist Mr LB's arm to accommodate another pittley cat. How old is she? and is she spayed? (If she isn't spayed, that might be why she's seeing - message to any tom cat that manages to sneak into your kitchen.)


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Op. Sorry your cat pees on the kitchen floor....lets hope you dont ever pee yaself and need rehoming! (Only joking!).

Anyhow reading between the linesI do think your vet has given good advise that rehoming would be the best option.

Please tell us more about your cat i.e. age...health and your location. Also pics would be good.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Agree with all can we have pics, details, age etc - Someone on this forum would probably take her or put her into a nice place until she can be rehomed properly once she's re-trained


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Janlangton said:


> I'm looking for a forever home for my blue point pedigree female cat she is called Mavis a shy cat until she gets to know you she weed in one spot in my kitchen nowhere else tried everything carnt get her out of this do won't her to go to somebody who knows cats and has the time for her as the vet reckons this can be solved in a new home she is free to the right person as my priority is her welfare


One spot in the kitchen? Not the carpet or the duvet then? Generally speaking, you can't do much harm to a kitchen floor. Mine was sick on the parquet floor and it took the varnish off but the cat is still here. And if he pees on it he'll still be here.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

lostbear said:


> Have you tried putting her litter tray in the spot where she wees? If you could scoop up some widdle and put it into the tray so that her scent is in it, that might help, too.


Yep, mop up the urine with a piece of kitchen roll and put it in the tray for her to get scent of...or did you try that already.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Janlangton said:


> I'm looking for a forever home for my blue point pedigree female cat she is called Mavis a shy cat until she gets to know you she weed in one spot in my kitchen nowhere else tried everything carnt get her out of this do won't her to go to somebody who knows cats and has the time for her as the vet reckons this can be solved in a new home she is free to the right person as my priority is her welfare


If you just hand her 'free to the right person' you may find it is actually the _wrong_ person and see her for sale on Gumtree for £200.  Be careful.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

My ragdoll wee'd on my pillow!!! You got it very easy compared to some of us...I wish mine pee'd in the kitchen in the same spot at least that is easily cleaned.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I think the clue was in the vets suggestion....obviously an insightful vet!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Where in the UK are you? Have you informed her breeder that you are rehoming her? Most breeders would like the option of either having the cat returned to them or helping to find a suitable new home, you will probably find him or her eager to help your cat find a nice new home.


----------



## Janlangton (Nov 3, 2013)

I carnt understand why most of you have been rude to me don't u think I've tried everything I can with Mavis ,this decesion isn't taken lightley I love this cat with all my heart and wdnt let her go to just anybody if I was a awfull person I wd have just sold her on and not said anything as she is a full pedigree that cost me 600 pounds but that ain't the point money doesn't mean anything her future matters to me it ain't just the kitchen she has weed we have had to take other carpets up thanks for some of the comments ive taken one on board and have put a bin liner down in kitchen where she was weeing and fingers crossed no wee for 2 nights:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

It's great she hasn't weed. I don't think people intend to be rude but these stories really do upset quite a few members, myself included, especially when the thread contains very few details. 

You didn't respond to questions like age or what you have tried etc. I know when I bought April and older kitten (10 months old) her breeder told me to get in touch should there be any problems - good breeders really do want to know what happens to their kittens. 

Hopefully you will decide to keep Mavis and she improves, if you continue with the rehoming route please get in touch with her breeder.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Do we know where Mavis lives? Distance would certainly be a consideration in a rehoming...400 miles away might be too far...all I know is that 'her home is not stressed thank you very much'. Cats can, and do, get stressed by things which you would not believe and things which are not that obvious.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Janlangton said:


> I carnt understand why most of you have been rude to me don't u think I've tried everything I can with Mavis ,this decesion isn't taken lightley I love this cat with all my heart and wdnt let her go to just anybody if I was a awfull person I wd have just sold her on and not said anything as she is a full pedigree that cost me 600 pounds but that ain't the point money doesn't mean anything her future matters to me it ain't just the kitchen she has weed we have had to take other carpets up thanks for some of the comments *ive taken one on board and have put a bin liner down in kitchen where she was weeing and fingers crossed no wee for 2 nights*:


Great news! Hopefully you will be able to keep her to her litter tray.

Jan - you still haven't told us where you are - there may be someone here who could offer a home, or at least a foster home until a permanent one could be found for her.
We also need to know if she's spayed. (It is very dangerous to offer an unspayed pedigree cat to an unknown home), as this will affect anyone here who might want to offer her a home. For instance, if someone has an entire (uncastrated ) tom of any breed, that they show, they might be unable to take an unspayed cat, but could offer a home to one which is spayed. Other people might be prepared to take her and spay her, but obviously need to know in case they risk an unwanted litter. We aren't trying to pick on you, but we do need a little more detail than you have given us.

Please don't write us off as being awful - if you let us have some details, we may be able to help. And if anyone here could offer a home, we'd certainly need to know what part of the country you are from. It's no good someone saying "I can take her" and then find that you are too far away to collect the cat from you. You don't need to give your home address on open forum, just a town, or even general area, so we can work out the logistics.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have just received this via a report:
*Hi Mavis is 17 months old yes she has been spayed sorry no photo as I don't know how to do that she is a shy cat she will just about sit on my knee now but took months to build her confidence I didn't like the breeder he was in it just for the money so wouldn't want her to go back to him I'm worried now as somebody commented that I might rehome her and that she might come up for sale on gumtree so I will be really carefull I live in wakefield West Yorkshire but probably wd vet where she went anyway wdnt let anybody just come and take her she is so gorgeous looking a blue point bsh with bright blue eyes just adorable really .*
I haven't read any of this thread but presume that the OP didn't feel that she could post her comments.


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi Jan yes some people do come across as rude or nasty but the problem with posting on here is that written words have no tone and people up and down Britain speak differently with these things in mind read each comment with a pinch of salt and try to answer the questions given because the people on here are here to help and without the answers they can't give the best advice but also as a comment to the other people posting on this thred if you can't play nice then don't play if some1 don't give the information that doesn't mean they Haven't got it or tryed certain things before. Remember don't judge a book by it's cover just ask and wait for the answer in my opinion judgment is for God my mom and my man the only 3 beings that scare the bajesious out of me lol


----------

